# Wondering about my windshield, are you?



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Just use stoner product in spray, not in can. 

Stoner is the best product for cleaning windshield
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

warplane95 said:


> Just use stoner product in spray, not in can.
> 
> Stoner is the best product for cleaning windshield
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Am using *Stoner Invisible Glass,* in the spray bottle. So are you saying my problem is external and not internal to the windshield?

Even carry a bottle with me as that gas station stuff, smears up this windshield when on the road.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I am wondering whether some of the knockoff replacement windshields (if there are any out there yet, I imagine there are) have a different texture/composition to them. As much as I hate to deviate from OEM, if I ever had to replace it, I'd be curious about that.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Try to change your washing method.

External: spray product on your microfiber, do vertical movement, wipe with another microfiber.

Internal: spray product on a microfiber, do horizontal movement, wipe with another microfiber.

so when you'll drive in sun rise, if you see vertical or horizontal stripe, you'll know if its your cleaning method.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dose the etched label on your windshield say FUYAO? Those are the OEM supplier glass.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesting. I too have very small spots that look like I have been in a sandstorm. Only have 10K miles on the car and it is parked in a garage. Cleaning is tuff. I've tried everything. It only shows up when driving into bright sunshine. 
Luckily the dealer broke it last week when we reluctantly brought the car in for an upcoming brake booster issue. They said that they have ordered a new windshield. I hope it is a factory windshield. 
I think my new windshield will say "foyou" on it. LOL


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NickD said:


> Sure never had this problem with any other vehicle I have owned. Now I am wishing my Cruze had a windshield just like any other vehicle I have owned dating back to when safety glass was first invented some 110 years ago.


Do you guys use safety glass on the windscreen? All current windscreens going back about 30 years on Australian cars use laminated glass on the windscreen as even if it gets smashed you can still see through it. It is also much tougher to brake than safety glass. The rest of the windows are safety glass and window tint seems to hold it together quite well if a stone hits it. Of course you can't see through it but it saves having to clean tiny pieces of glass out of the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

These cars have a sound-deadened windshield. There may well be a layer of some kinda different plastic on it.

Mine looks mostly grit-free, but it's hard to clean with just the windshield washer/squeegee thingy at a gas station. Really have to go at it with paper towels/newspaper and a good cleaner.



> Do you guys use safety glass on the windscreen?


No. Safety glass blows up everywhere if it gets hit with a stone.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> First realization, can't use either Windex or that gas station stuff to clean it, always leaves a sheen. That Invisible Glass is the only thing that seems to work.
> 
> In feeling the glass, feels like soft plastic, any other windshield is as hard as a diamond. Thought I thoroughly cleaned by windshield, 2012 2LT, but driving in the setting or rising sun, seeing hundred of white specs that are very annoying. In viewing externally using a very bright light, can't see any of these specs at an angle.
> 
> ...


My 2011 LS had a problem with the windshield. Anytime I took the car to the car wash to have it washed(Mike's Car Wash) I had little white spots of residue that looked like they wax settling into a bunch of little divots on the windshield. I posted about this before(last year). Maybe it happened in transport on the car carrier. I just washed the windshield and they went away. Haven't noticed it on my 2012 Eco. It definitely seems like windshields are getting cheaper and cheaper how they are made.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Fuyao North America Incorporated says nothing about how to clean their windshield or what is special about them. They do have contact information, will address my problem with them, if they respond. 

Safety glass is kind of an gneric term, windshields always used a laminated glass. But definitely safer than using a single piece of glass. Heard that the other windows use that glass that breaks up into thousands of bubble pieces is actually five times stronger than windshield glass. But have not verified this.





 starts off using 0000 dry steel wool, dare try this on your Cruze?

Those hundreds of tiny white dots only appear in driving into the sun, not noticeable at midday, night, or on a cloudy day. Just haven't been able to determine if interior on that lamination or exterior. But as I said, wasn't there when the car was new. Can't be my eyes, others couldn't help but notice it either.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you sure it isn't just very tiny rock chips?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Are you sure it isn't just very tiny rock chips?


Not 100% sure, will 99.999% do?

See what Fuyao has to say, emailed them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Never Heard of it ! but since it is making you buggy run it down to the micro second of production date and time . 

Could be some flaw in Manufacturing allowing contaminants in to the process !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This was quick:

"Nicholas,

The shiny dots describe small pits made by small sand particles (
sandblasting effect) from the highway. 

Slight blemishes, normally invisible, but in certain light angles they
appear as silver specks.

Regards,
Dan Martin
FYNA
864-281-2760"

In an return email, asked for rectification to this problem besides replacing the windshield. Noted that my 25 year old Supra with the original windshield does not share this problem. Also requested cleaning instructions.

Elected not to disagree with his diagnostics, do have two very tiny pin like chips in my windshield, very obvious from the exterior.

Using a 5X magnifier and a bright light, my judgment is that tiny bubbles are forming in the laminate itself. 

Yet another problem is that fine oil mist buildup on the inside of the windshield, consider the source by all these trucks on the interstate. That has to be cleaned frequently, but wonder about our lungs?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The oily film on the inside is from "degassing" of the interior plastics and materials. 

That "new car" smell isn't as good as it smells. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My plastic ice scraper left scratches all over the windshield last winter, this is a weak windshield. 

I had to stop my car on a really humid foggy day because the outside of my windshield kept fogging up. ended up washing three times before it would stop fogging.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I had to stop my car on a really humid foggy day because the outside of my windshield kept fogging up. ended up washing three times before it would stop fogging.


I hate that. Stupid defrost vent.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

NickD said:


> First realization, can't use either Windex or that gas station stuff to clean it, always leaves a sheen. That Invisible Glass is the only thing that seems to work.
> 
> In feeling the glass, feels like soft plastic, any other windshield is as hard as a diamond. Thought I thoroughly cleaned by windshield, 2012 2LT, but driving in the setting or rising sun, seeing hundred of white specs that are very annoying. In viewing externally using a very bright light, can't see any of these specs at an angle.
> 
> ...


My Cobalt has them all over the windshield. I thought they may have appeared after using a chlorox wipe on the windshield but that stuff is pretty gentle


NickD said:


> This was quick:
> 
> "Nicholas,
> 
> ...


I was given the same diagnosis but unless my car had been driven through a Saudi Arabian desert I don't see how so many marks could be on it from end to end


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The oily film on the inside is from "degassing" of the interior plastics and materials.
> 
> That "new car" smell isn't as good as it smells.


My Brother-In-Law's new Escape is offgassing so badly that all of the vinyl is either bumpy or sticky from the breakdown. Don't know what Ford is going to do about it yet. 
Here's a couple of eye (or nose) openers:

HealthyStuff.org | Researching Toxic Chemicals in Everyday Products

Off-Gassing Interiors of New Cars


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

This is how I clean my glass and it's always streak free.

1. Wash the car as normal.
2. Get your your glass cleaner (Any will do, I use the Walmart stuff)
3. Clean with paper towels. Be aware that the paper towels will leave streaks since most have some type of die or treatment in them .
4. Get a CLEAN microfiber towel and wipe down the windows again. I can't stress this enough, the microfiber needs to be absolutely clean. If you used it to wipe your car down after waxing or something else get a new one. The final act of using the microfiber is the secret to clean windows. In essence, your polishing the streaks away.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Some paper towels are too rough to use, IMO


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> These cars have a sound-deadened windshield. There may well be a layer of some kinda different plastic on it.


I'm pretty sure the sound deadening is in the plastic layer sandwiched between the inner and outer layer of glass. It may also be attributable to thicker glass on either side or both.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So this is turning into a how to clean yer windows thread dang we covered this already . 

Buy the Amway chrome and glass cleaner from me and I will send chevycruze2012 to finish the process of cleaning yer cruzen . He is the Resident Expert on cleaning the cruzen . so refer all questions to Him .

Thank You for your cooperation ..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is turning out to be another nightmare, let's get off this how to clean a windshield bit. With the days shortening, have to drive east in the morning and west at night and those hundreds, maybe of thousands of dots is making driving a hazard. And its not due to a dirty windshield.

Those bubbles to the best of my determination are in the laminate. Getting tired of addressing these problems with my dealer, but planning on doing this today. Or just calling aftermarket window suppliers to learn if I can buy a standard glass window.

Only one responded with the same problem, that was my interest in posting this question, am I the only one? Can deal with that bright glare from the sun, but with all these bubbles that shouldn't be there, generates a super extra glare. This is too much to deal with.

And it wasn't there when this car was new.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nick, you're not losing your marbles... the Cruze has a very soft windshield that scratches and pits VERY easily compared to all the other cars I've owned, which have all been GMs.

FUYAO is in China. The Cruze windshields are imported. They have offices in North America, but that will likely serve just to run their logistics and on-site Engineering support.

If I was still working internal to GM I would investigate by looking up the scratch resistance specifications on different cars over the years, and I would bet anyone a beer that the spec for the Cruze windshield was lowered to accomodate the use of this imported glass.

I have no doubt the response from FYNA is accurate and that what you are seeing is pitting caused by road debris impact. The issue here is not that the windshield is getting sandblasted (that happens to all cars eventually), it is the RATE at which the windshield is getting pitted. Cruze windshields seem to be getting pitted and scratched FAR quicker and easier than on most other vehicles that current Cruze owners own or have owned before.

I've never seen a windshield scratch so easily from scraping ice and snow from it. I have several scratches in my windshield that are deep enough to re-direct the flow of water when it's raining and I've only scraped my windshield about FIVE times; I've taken to keeping a cover on it in the driveway at home, and I park in an underground garage at work. I also have a very low speed commute where my peak speed is only about 50 MPH (80 km/h) for a few minutes and the rest is 43 MPH (70 km/h) or below. I always leave generous room to the car ahead to avoid getting road debris kicked up on my car. My Eco lives a charmed life compared to most people's Cruzes and my windshield STILL shows signs of wear and tear! It's unreal... almost like it's not really glass but something completely different.

FYI to all those asking about glass construction, all cars use laminated glass windshields. The Cruze and many others claim that the laminating membrane between the glass layers is a special "acoustically absorbent" material. I personally think this is 90% marketing and 10% function, since all windshields have a membrane and all membranes absorb sound better than glass does. Maybe some membranes are more effective than others...

The side windows are tempered glass. The glass is heated, formed and then quickly quenched back to below its plastic temperature. This leaves enormous compressive stress in the outer layers of the glass and tension stress in the core layer. This stress imbalance is what causes the glass to shatter into small particles if it is chipped or broken. Tempered glass is EXTREMELY strong, as Nick said up to five times stronger than the same glass before tempering.

Some cars, the Buick Verano being one, have started using laminated glass in the front doors since laminated glass does absorb more sound than solid glass does.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Chevy dealer's summation, these are residue dots caused from minerals dropped from rain water. Gave me a piece of 0000 steel wool to try. Did a small section just above that black line in the lower right hand corner of the windshield. Would think this area would be most immune from road dust as Fuyao claims.

View attachment 38073


Taken with a macro lens on my camera with an orange LED light source, these are the white spots I am talking about. Really dense for the driver's vision, totally invisible at midday, terrible at sunrise or set. Like a Xenon flash tube fired two feet in front of your face, but continuous.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Really beginning to hate this windshield, got it super clean, but still that terrible glare when driving into the sun. Tempted to smash it with my sledge hammer, lay out 375 bucks for an aftermarket real glass windshield. Could claim road damage and pay only a hundred bucks for that, but somehow, too honest.

Tired of this BS from my dealer, and Fuyoa is of no help, won't answer my emails. Never ran into a problem like this before. A bit lost right now.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Really beginning to hate this windshield, got it super clean, but still that terrible glare when driving into the sun.


I used to have some clients that required my drive to and from into the rising/setting sun. It was brutal. Do polarized lenses help any? I've been down that road with a dealership that is no help (mine simply didn't care). Hang in there, we're all pullin' for ya.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NickD said:


> Tempted to smash it with my sledge hammer, lay out 375 bucks for an aftermarket real glass windshield.


Nick, as poor as the OEM windshield is I really think you'd be taking a chance with an aftermaket one. Chances are VERY good it would be an imported windshield from China as well, only produced without any of GM's QC implemented. I got a nice stone chip in my Cruze that needed reparing (the only one in my 800,000+ kms of driving...) and when I got it repaired I pushed them to do it even though they didn't want to since it was almost in my line of sight. I will hold onto the original windshield as long as absolutely possible, and if the time comes to get it replaced I will make darn sure it's a "genuine" FUYAO/GM part.

I used to be a Production "Engineer" at an auto glass plant (tempered back and side lites). When we set up a production run, the furnace and tooling was dialed in and QC was in place. The production run was made and if all went well and everything looked decent, all the ARG (aftermarket) glass was run off at the end before the furnace was shut down and set up for the next run. The ARG parts recieved almost nothing in terms of QC... if they fit on the pallets they were shipped. No distortion checks or other visual inspections.

My mother has an aftermarket windshield in her Saturn and there's a horrible distortion ripple right where I look through it. She's shorter than I am so she may be affected less by it and I haven't bothered to mention it to her. It is NOT a factory Saturn windshield.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Its good to hear nice things about Fayoa, I am getting more and more convinced I received a defective one. With a high powered illuminated otoscope can see many bubbles forming on the laminate. Must be a poor bond.

Last windshield I had replaced was on my motorhome about five years ago, made by Varacon and in the USA, beautiful tint and really a huge piece of glass. And easy to clean. 

But my first goal is to settle with Chevy on this issue. At least I received a good heater core, after 20,000 miles of driving, didn't lose a single drop of coolant. Also got a great clutch and many other items others on this board are having problems with.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

NickD said:


> This was quick:
> 
> "Nicholas,
> 
> ...


Well my car is only a month old and it has these marks in the windshield and I have never had such a problem cleaning the windshield like this car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NickD said:


> Its good to hear nice things about Fayoa, I am getting more and more convinced I received a defective one. With a high powered illuminated otoscope can see many bubbles forming on the laminate. Must be a poor bond.


If there's a potential quality issue with your windshield that you are able to demonstrate to your dealer, I can't imagine why they wouldn't replace it for you? If you can show them a difference between the windshield in your car and the one on a Cruze in their inventory you may have a case.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> If there's a potential quality issue with your windshield that you are able to demonstrate to your dealer, I can't imagine why they wouldn't replace it for you? If you can show them a difference between the windshield in your car and the one on a Cruze in their inventory you may have a case.


Lovely Erika took over, taking it back to my Chevy dealer this Tuesday where a warranty manager will be present and she on standby. Had a small misunderstanding, we talked on the phone. She thought that this Dan Martin personally looked at my windshield.

If they will not replace it under warranty, will give them the name of my insurance company, either way, not leaving until I get a new windshield. This thing is a hazard to drive the way it is, unless I can find a way not to drive into the sun.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NickD said:


> ...either way, not leaving until I get a new windshield.


Let us know how it works out!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Let us know how it works out!



Suppose to get a call today for the appointment time with a "warranty manager" to meet at my Chevy dealer tomorrow. 

Was thinking, would be nice if they made this appointment at either sunrise or sunset, but at this time of year, after and before their business hours. That way they can see for themselves.

Not tense, only a windshield, just see what happens.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

You should be able to reproduce the effect by shinning a strong light across the windshield at a low angle (called a "raking" light) like the setting/rising sun does.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

The local warranty manager plus the service manager were the only ones there. Warranty manager said, he doesn't know how to deal with, but could clearly see those bubbles and understand my concerns. 

He tells me his has to contact an Erin, the regional warranty manager to look at it and make the decision. I could only respond, I don't know how to deal with this issue either, totally new, and in all my years, never ran into anything like this. Car is 18 months old with 20K miles on it, and these bubbles just popped up in the last month. External damage to the windshield was at least outruled.

So at the stage now where waiting for Erin to call. And wondering if she would refer this to some kind of national warranty manager.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> So at the stage now where waiting for Erin to call. And wondering if she would refer this to some kind of national warranty manager.


ROFL! Sounds like the GM of old. No one wants to make a decision. Wonder if it will have to go to Mr. Reuss for a final ruling?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, now that we know Sonics have FUYAO glass, I wonder if all Chevys (and other GMs) have it too. It would make sense, given the size of the FUYAONA distribution facility outside of Warren, MI. Perhaps Nick's issue is more wide spread and GM is requiring the issue to be reported to Hq. for analysis and resolution? It would be interesting to walk around a few Chevy, Cadillac, & Buick lots to see what is in the various models.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

For anyone who's addicted to a clean windshield, check this out:

Car Glass: Cleaning and Polishing -- /DRIVE CLEAN - YouTube

I don't think I'd be taking a razor blade to this Fuyao glass, but the rest of the video may be educational.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi NickD I am so glad that Erica was able to assist you. Please keep us posted and as always send us a message if you need anything. I have made a note of these windshield issues.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine is peppered with white spots as well and scratches from my wipers. In the sun its really noticeable to the point its a pain in the arse. 

I also have a nice rock chip down on bottom side passenger side. I hoping the defroster this winter will expand the issue so I can replace it for 100 bucks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Farmboy

Have you spoken to a Customer Care Agent yet? If you want me to look into this issue with your windshield you can feel free to send me a private message and I will assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

No I haven't. I'd be really surprised if my issue was actually addressed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I use to be a farmboy, still jump whenever my phone rings, hoping its Erin calling to look at my windshield. But just telemarketers so far. Those I answer now, because the number they call from looks like a telemarketer number.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm a wanta be farmboy . I bought the old family farm last year. They shut here down in '97 when I went to college. It was just four of us with a hired hand or two.

If I had a cool mill I'd buy new equipment and fire her back up. 

I keep watering that tree but it just won't grow.:sad010:

fftopic: Sorry.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Tractors have heated/AC cabins now with stereo and cup holders, Yes, a cool million sounds about right. Plenty of old tractors around, could jam your fields with corn and sell that to ethanol plants to help you get that million. But don't waste it on cattle, cows, pigs, or chickens. Will go broke for sure.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Getting back on topic farmboy, in your opinion are those spots external or internal to the windshield. Do have a couple of external tiny chips on mine. But the ones in the hundreds to me appear to be internal, like on top of that lamination.

To me this makes the difference between a warranty claim or an comprehensive insurance claim. But sure don't want to live with it the way it is.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

My spots are on the outside. The inside cleans up very nicely.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> For anyone who's addicted to a clean windshield, check this out:
> 
> Car Glass: Cleaning and Polishing -- /DRIVE CLEAN - YouTube
> 
> I don't think I'd be taking a razor blade to this Fuyao glass, but the rest of the video may be educational.



I just watched this.

I'd razor my glass. Its not any different that cleaning the stupid glass top stove the wife had to have. :argue:

After I buy new wipers it might be something I will consider. Its not any different than cleaning a mirror or stickers off new windows. 

Its not like the windshield is any good anyways.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Amazes me how well that Cook Top cleaning creme works for glass ranges. Could try it on my windshield, but have doubts it would get under the glass to clean off all those spots. Can knock off a piece of burnt food with a razor blade, but not that residue left behind. Cook top gets that stuff off practically instantly.

Ha, its my wife's job to mess it up, my job to clean it.

Eight days went by, still no call from my dealer nor Erin. Maybe they are hoping I will go away. If it do, will be to my Ford dealer.

Never thought about trying to clean a windshield first before buying a new car, have to add this to my already super long list of things to look for.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Eight days went by, still no call from my dealer nor Erin. Maybe they are hoping I will go away. If it do, will be to my Ford dealer.


Only eight days? Well, two those are weekend days..Way too soon for GM to make a decision, especially if you are not the only one with the issue.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son's comment was, they are delaying until my warranty expires.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Still wondering about your windshield. It's been a full business week. Any contact with Generous Motors? Consider this a bump.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It has been quiet, too quiet.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

*Bubbles on windshield laminate.*

Tried to find my old post on this subject, but have yet to receive that call from "Erin", so was going to call back. With daylight savings history now and the sun directly into the windshield. A vast number of those bubbles are gone!

Other variable is temperature, a lot colder now, and that red hot sun is not quite so hot now. Figure those bubbles compressed, basic physics. So if I did call now and have them look at it, wouldn't have much of a complaint.

Still feel there is a fault with whatever kind of laminate they are using, but may have to wait until next summer. Or maybe by then that laminate will harden so that gas won't be released. But at least for now, not getting that terrible glare like I was last summer and can see where I am going. Either this, or I am completely losing my mind, but if this is the case, so is my wife. Or maybe both of us are with all this undue stress imposed upon us.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Have you ever considered putting one of those Tint strips along the top prtion of the Windshield ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Do you mean something like this to keep that hot sun off the windshield?

View attachment 46178


Worked back then, but for different reasons, no AC, but should work today. Still feel they are playing around with new plastics they have no history on.

Or maybe that hot sun finished the improper curing process and this won't come back anymore. Back then, we use to test all these things before releasing a new product. Today, this stage is left up to the consumer. Something Microsoft started with others following their poor example.

Oh, thanks for finding my old post.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NickD said:


> Still feel they are playing around with new plastics they have no history on.
> 
> Or maybe that hot sun finished the improper curing process and this won't come back anymore. Back then, we use to test all these things before releasing a new product. Today, this stage is left up to the consumer.


Trust me, there's lots of testing that goes on prior to releasing a product. If I was to point my finger at anything it would be Quality Control. Today's products are very complicated as are the processes it takes to make them. Even top-notch QC has holes in it, and unfortunately some bad product still escapes un-noticed by the supply chain.

If that's the case here, you are the final step in a QC network that started half a world away in China.


----------

